#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  CERTIFICAÇÃO LINUX, onde fazer?

## rcfweb

Pessoal alguém sabe me dizer quando e onde são realizadas provas para certificação linux? Quero fazer um cursinho preparatório e depois tentar a LPI101 e 102. Desde já agradeço a quem puder me ajudar! Ah mais uma coisa essas certificações realmente valem muito para um curriculo? Peço a opnião de quem já tem esses certificados. Muito obrigado. Toda e qualquer informação será muito bem vinda!
Um abraço a todos.
T+
Rodrigo César de Freitas

----------


## djhulk

De onde você é ?

Consulte no site www.vue.com (lá voce encontra a ins. mais proxima para efetuar a prova)
as provas custam em média US$150,00

&#91;]'s

----------


## Marcio68Almeida

Onde você for fazer o seu curso, certametne tem indicações de locais e horários para provas...
Eu, se fosse você, não faria curso para a certificação, faria curso para SABER linux, a certificação seria uma consequência... Conheço muita gente certificada em muita coisa, mas só sabe a teoria, não sabe lidar com o dia a dia.
Quanto ao peso da certificação, sim, ela realmente faz alguma diferença, desde que venha acompanhada de prática e muita dedicação, caso contrário você queima seu nome e vai ter problemas para arrumar trabalho...
Estude muito, se dedique bastante e bom futuro... :-)

----------


## Duca

> Onde você for fazer o seu curso, certametne tem indicações de locais e horários para provas...
> Eu, se fosse você, não faria curso para a certificação, faria curso para SABER linux, a certificação seria uma consequência... Conheço muita gente certificada em muita coisa, mas só sabe a teoria, não sabe lidar com o dia a dia.
> Quanto ao peso da certificação, sim, ela realmente faz alguma diferença, desde que venha acompanhada de prática e muita dedicação, caso contrário você queima seu nome e vai ter problemas para arrumar trabalho...
> Estude muito, se dedique bastante e bom futuro... :-)


Disse tudo !

----------

